# Exclusive Newsletter



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

This newsletter is very helpful for information, check it out, you get really good deals for pre-launch.

just a suggestion

www.DubaiElite.com


----------



## IncredibleFamily (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks ragga, that really helped, its a great newsletter! I signed up just to say thanks!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks ragga,let's see what we get...


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks , I signed up .
I am waiting for a news.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

the first issue was great! chekc it out


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

yep thanks ragga, ive got a strange feeling that they want to sell their own properties tho


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

dont know seems pretty alright, kind of nice the news comes to me, lol saves me a BIT of research


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes , I got first newsletter and it was good! Thanks


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

they sent me a message saying that i was too elite for them...

i have to wait 4 months for the 'super-elite version... :sleepy:


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

great info. source. tx


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

no problem, they are looking for writers one of the articles said, im thinking i may apply for that position, it seems interesting, (i love writing about dubai anyways)


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

everyone check out my next article in issue 2 they hired me as an article writer


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

grats  is it some volunteer work like at emporis?


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

no its actually paid work, not too bad.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

everyone check out my next article in issue 3!  it got delayed from issue 2


----------



## IncredibleFamily (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks ragga! I just bought two properties in Gazelle at only 10% premium.. while the going rate is around 20-40%. i acually got an offer for 34% premium yesterday but am deciding to hold it.... (good decision?)


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

cool!


----------

